# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Can I block up the vents in my old double brick house?

## RG3003

Hi, I have an I think 1940 double brick home, My parents have a 1920's home, they are both double brick, and have small air vents going outside in most of the rooms. I would like to brick them up in my house to block noise and increase heating/cooling efficiency. I have read on the internet that these vents were originally a legislatively required feature of these homes, due to the primitive safety of gas delivery and systems at the time, as well as the regular use of open fires. So far the internet has said its fine to block them up, but I am wondering if they have anything to do with preventing moisture buildup or mold between the two sections of brick wall. 
I am no expert, so if anyone has any advice, that would be great, 
Thanks.

----------


## goldie1

Yes its ok to close them off.   ( not the ones under the floor )  Have a read  of this thread  http://www.renovateforum.com/f210/ca...etting-102047/

----------

